# Baudy Limerick



## Raven (Sep 22, 2005)

There once was a teen cyber geek,
Who's voice cracked whenever he'd speak,
So he'd say what he'd say,
Via 56K,
To avoid the embarrasing squeak. 

Hey, I told you it was Baud-y! 

~ Raven ~


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 22, 2005)

oh Raven I think that's the best
I like it even more than the rest
If it keeps getting better
I'll put them in a letter
and send them to you just in jest!


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 22, 2005)

THERE ONCE WAS A GUY NAMED RAVEN
THAT WENT TO THE TOWN OF NEW HAVEN
LOOKING FOR A REAL OLD CLOCK
OR AT LEAST A GREAT BIG HAWK
AND TO FINALLY MEET WES CRAVEN


----------

